# Found Hole In Tt



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I got on the roof to clean and put protectant on it and found an approx 1/2 penny size hole on the front corner where the front cap meets the roof. I looked in the tt and did not feel any weakness and could not see any apparent leaks. I then filled the hole and surronding area with lap sealant. Was this the right thing to do? And how long should I let the sealant sit before I clean the roof and apply uv protection?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I just spoke with the dealer maintance who said, when we looked at it a month ago, I looked too. We both did not see any hole. Its kinda scary how quick these things can come up. He also suggested thats why we advise checking the roof a couple of times a year. I also could not see if the hole actually penetrated into the tt. I hope i just got lucky and found it early. Its all dry inside the tt and both the cap and interior wall feel strong.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you did the right thing. Don't want water gettting under the roof. The sealant shouldbe dry in a day.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A hole in the roof away from the edge should first be repaired with EternaBond tape then sealed with Dicor self leveling lap sealant.

EternaBond Tape

If it is along the edge I would still try to cover most of it with the tape first.

Was it loose on the roof or was it stretched tight?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> A hole in the roof away from the edge should first be repaired with EternaBond tape then sealed with Dicor self leveling lap sealant.
> 
> EternaBond Tape
> 
> ...


Andy, it was at the front coner where the roof meets the front cap. I filled it with dicor lap roof sealant. It looked like a 1/2 penny size hole. It did not seem wet, We had alot of rain recently and there was no moisture on the inside wall and the flooring felt dry. When i was up there a month ago, I did not notice any holes and looked at it pretty good as it was a pdi. Not sure what caused it. The rest of the sealant looked strong and tight. I did not see any tape underneath it. It was right at the edge and corner of the roof. Thanks for the response.


----------

